# Schwinn Predator Pro BMX



## Rebuild1961 (29 Apr 2019)

Hello all. Just picked this up and looking for date of manufacture. All original, replaced front and crank bearings and removed junk stickers added by previous owner. Not touching the frame paint, leaving it original as found. I was told it could be possibly a Brian Foster Edition but cannot verify and I think it is from 1996 thru 1998. Any info is grateful. Thank You. Also stamped on crank body is B-PRO.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2019)

From the graphics, it looks to be about 1997.
BMX Museum . com has this example.


----------



## Rebuild1961 (1 May 2019)

Thank you!!


----------

